# Can't Remember



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't remember what it was like to be depersonalized. Kind of like when you have a really bad dream, but wake up with only disjointed, residual fear and anxiety.

I'd kind of like to read some of my old stuff. Then again, maybe I won't. One year in that hole was long enough.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

How did you climb out?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

egodeath said:


> I can't remember what it was like to be depersonalized. Kind of like when you have a really bad dream, but wake up with only disjointed, residual fear and anxiety.
> 
> I'd kind of like to read some of my old stuff. Then again, maybe I won't. One year in that hole was long enough.


Woah must be so good to feel like that.. just like we can't remember how reality feels, you can't remember how you used to feel when you were depersonalized.

Also, it's my birthday in 3 days, and it's also my DP's birthday, it's been one hell of a year, and my biggest wish was that it would be gone before my birthday, but I guess that's not going to happen, so yeah lets see how long this is going to last









oh and congratulations on recovery, if you could post some tips we'd be thankful


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

Don't try to remember.
Whenever I have a day when I feel normal I also forget what it's like to be in DP/DR, but I noticed if I try to recall it can sometimes set in.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Please tell us what did you do? I noticed that most people get better who arent using any drugs.


----------

